# Moving from Spain to France



## Moy

Hi all

I am a British citizen (ie I have a British passport) but live in Spain. I have my residence card for Spain. I can find no help with what is required from me should I move permanently to France.

Has anyone done this move after Brexit, if so please could you give me some advice or point me in the right direction to find this information.

many thanks for any information.

Moyra.


----------



## EuroTrash

As far as I know it is exactly the same visa options and application process as if you were moving to Spain from the UK, except that if you live in Spain you apply for your visa in Spain. 
This website should give details of all the visa options and the requirements for each https://france-visas.gouv.fr/c/portal/login?p_l_id=66008 but it seems to be down for maintenance just now.


----------



## suein56

As ET says you will need to acquire a long stay visa to start to live in France.


----------



## Moy

Thank you for the information and pointing me in the right direction. 
Moyra


----------



## Crabtree

AS part of the Visa process you will need to show sufficient income ie the equivalent of french minimum wage -SMIC- about €20k pa before deductions and have health insurance


----------



## EuroTrash

EuroTrash said:


> As far as I know it is exactly the same visa options and application process as if you were moving to Spain from the UK,


That should of course say, "as if you were moving to FRANCE from the UK".
Go back to bed ET.


----------



## Moy

It’s ok ET I did understand what you mean. Thank you for all your help and guidance it really is appreciated. That includes you too Crabtree. 
Moyra.


----------



## Moy

I’ve just found this, seems more Spanish residents does help me to enter and remain in France.



https://www.service-public.fr/telechargerPdf?location=/particuliers/vosdroits/F1375&audience=particuliers&lang=en



Or am I “miss” reading this ?

thanks
Moyra


----------



## EuroTrash

Moy said:


> I’ve just found this, seems more Spanish residents does help me to enter and remain in France.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.service-public.fr/telechargerPdf?location=/particuliers/vosdroits/F1375&audience=particuliers&lang=en
> 
> 
> 
> Or am I “miss” reading this ?
> 
> thanks
> Moyra


I suppose we were assuming you hold a WARP card, is that the case?
As I recall, "onward movement" was not included in the Withdrawal Agreement. It was discussed but the UK was not willing to offer a quid pro quo so the EU didn't grant it..
I seem to remember some bitterness at the time because it meant that holders of WARP cards had lesser rights in this respect than TCNs holding other residence cards.
But it is worth pursuing because things evolve, and some things that weren't included in the WA have been agreed subsequently.


----------



## Moy

ET I’m not sure what a WARP or a TCN cards are. I’m guessing they are French cards not Spanish. At present I live in Spain and have a Spanish residents card.


----------



## EuroTrash

Moy said:


> ET I’m not sure what a WARP or a TCN cards are. I’m guessing they are French cards not Spanish. At present I live in Spain and have a Spanish residents card.


WARP is the Withdrawal Agreement Residence Permit issued by all EU countries as per EU directives..
Were you living in Spain before the end of the Brexit transition period, and did you get your card on that basis, under the Withdrawal Agreement?
Or did you move after Brexit and apply for a visa to move to Spain?
TCN just means third country national, ie not an EU citizen.


----------



## EuroTrash

This might not be relevant if it turns out you don't have a WARP card, but I've looked it up now so I'll post it anyway
https://publications.parliament.uk/pa/ld5801/ldselect/ldeucom/4/405.htm (my bold)
_79.The European Parliament, among others, has called for the citizens’ rights provisions to ensure that any documents securing residence rights should be issued free of charge; that EU citizens granted settled status in the UK should enjoy a lifelong right of return; and that *UK nationals in the EU should be entitled to move freely between Member States (‘onward free movement’).These efforts have been unsuccessful*. Under Article 18 of the Withdrawal Agreement charges for documents will be permissible, provided that they do not exceed those imposed on nationals of the host state for the issuance of similar documents (as noted above, such charges have been waived in the UK). Although the House of Commons Exiting the European Union Committee has proposed linking onward free movement rights for UK citizens to a right of unlimited return for EU citizens in the UK, the Withdrawal Agreement addresses neither issue. *In the event, any discussion of onward free movement rights will now have to form part of the negotiations on future relations*_.


----------



## Moy

I moved to Spain in June 2016 pre Brexit and had all my papers residency/medical/drivers license etc by January 2017.


----------



## EuroTrash

Moy said:


> I moved to Spain in June 2016 pre Brexit and had all my papers residency/medical/drivers license etc by January 2016.


OK well in that case I don't know, maybe Spain went its own way.
Did you not have to go through any formalities at all in Spain when you transitioned from being an EU citizen to a non EU citizen? In France, those of us who held residence permits before Brexit all had to swap them for WARP cards because our pre-Brexit residence permits becamse invalid at the end of transition. I was assuming it was basically the same in every EU state but maybe not.


----------



## Moy

Yes, in Spain we used to have green residency cards after Brexit we had to change them for a TIE “Tarjeta de Identidad de Extranjero”, an identity card that is the sole and exclusive document designed to provide documentation to foreigners who are legally resident in Spain.


----------



## EuroTrash

Moy said:


> Yes, in Spain we used to have green residency cards after Brexit we had to change them for a TIE “Tarjeta de Identidad de Extranjero”, an identity card that is the sole and exclusive document designed to provide documentation to foreigners who are legally resident in Spain.


And does your card not say "Articulo 50" on it anywhere? Most EU residence cards have a section where it says what type of permit it is and what rights the holder has (right to work etc). If yours doesn't then maybe there is a loophole you can get through.
And it's always possible that further agreement on onward free movement has been reached since the WA was signed, I haven't kept up to speed on all this stuff, but if it has you'd think the expat media would have made plenty noise about it and it would come up on a google search.


----------



## xabiaxica

Moy said:


> ET I’m not sure what a WARP or a TCN cards are. I’m guessing they are French cards not Spanish. At present I live in Spain and have a Spanish residents card.


In Spain it's the TIE which states that it was issued under the Withdrawal Agreement. If you haven't swapped, because it isn't mandatory to do so, but still have the green cert/card, your rights aren't affected.


----------



## xabiaxica

EuroTrash said:


> And does your card not say "Articulo 50" on it anywhere? Most EU residence cards have a section where it says what type of permit it is and what rights the holder has (right to work etc). If yours doesn't then maybe there is a loophole you can get through.
> And it's always possible that further agreement on onward free movement has been reached since the WA was signed, I haven't kept up to speed on all this stuff, but if it has you'd think the expat media would have made plenty noise about it and it would come up on a google search.


Yes, the WA TIEs do state that they are issued under "Artículo 50".

You're correct that being resident in an EU country before Brexit doesn't give automatic rights to live &/or work in another EU country.


----------

